# hello everyone



## julian40 (May 18, 2008)

Hi everyone, im julian from portsmouth and ive had my tt for two months, its graphite grey roadster, with baseball leather interior. Im very pleased with it apart from the clutch pedal has just broken, which ive found out is a common fault. Im sorting it, happy motoring everyone.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Julian and welcome to the forum 

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

